# Do anxiety attacks make you burn more calories?



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi, do you think having a panick attack makes you burn more calories, or just experiencing anxiety? I've lost about 5 pounds over the last week and i barely exercises or ate right, actually i've been a chocoholic and anything carbs.. and just been having alot of anxiety attacks yet things are fitting alot looser on me. Any thoughts? :thanks


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

anxiety definatly can make you lose weight. Its usually muscle that gets burned off. 

On the other hand anxiety allows you to store fat easier. So its usually a give and take, muscle for fat.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I strength train, so i don't think i'm losing muscle because i don't feel 'gushy' i feel firm. No, i know it's not healthy, i was just curious, but i'm losing it the healthy way from now on. Anxiety i would think raises your metabolism because your heart beats faster. Thanks


----------

